# Moebius! Consider doing the Movie Seaview in 1/350



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Moebius, I'd love to see the Movie Seaview (Eight window) in 1/350. Any chance of that? I haven't the space nor the money for the larger version.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to see that happen,she would be a great addition to my 1/350
scale collection!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Agreed. I have the 1/350 TV version. Would love the movie version in that scale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was surprised they never did a followup as the kit itself is not overly huge or complicated to do a modified new version with a different hull.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You should get Paul Lubiner to help Moebius Models make it possible.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

If they do that, then I hope that they will consider making it so that you can also make the U.S. Navy boomer version from the first season.

David.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

a 1/350 Skipjack seems obvious too


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Posting here does little (if any) good since Frank and Dave rarely check into Hobby Talk and haven't been here on a regular basis for years. Best to contact them on the Moebius Models Facebook page.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Instead of keep talking about it,why don't any of you start a Kickstarters
campaign to Moebius Models to do it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

WOI said:


> Instead of keep talking about it,why don't any of you start a Kickstarters
> campaign to Moebius Models to do it?


Its mostly just thinking out loud and they have not expressed any interest in doing the kit so a kickstart would be moot anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Posting here does little (if any) good since Frank and Dave rarely check into Hobby Talk and haven't been here on a regular basis for years. Best to contact them on the Moebius Models Facebook page.




They might hardly ever post on here but I'd be surprised if they don't have a look now and then. And of course not everyone uses Facebook (can't say I blame them).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> a 1/350 Skipjack seems obvious too



There is actually a styrene Skipjack in 1/350th from a Russian company called Micro Mir. Don't know how well it builds though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> There is actually a styrene Skipjack in 1/350th from a Russian company called Micro Mir. Don't know how well it builds though.


Yeah I have it a couple of the Micro Mir kits and in general they are "okay". They are not widely available outside of Russia/Ukraine.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

SUNGOD said:


> They might hardly ever post on here but I'd be surprised if they don't have a look now and then. And of course not everyone uses Facebook (can't say I blame them).


I don't use Facebook,Twitter either,too much risk of identity theft!
They can be such snobs.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> Its mostly just thinking out loud and they have not expressed any interest in doing the kit so a kickstart would be moot anyway.


I don't listen to quitters.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WOI...when describing you, has anyone ever used the word "asshole?" Or perhaps "douchebag?" 

SUNGOD, they pay more attention to Starship Modeler, especially since the moderators here
have all jumped ship. I don't even know why *I* come here, either, since I spend most of my day on Facebook and so do most of the pros from this page, like Mark Myers and Brad Hair. Besides, unlike some people (and I use the term loosely) who are scared of FB because they've been fearmongered into believing identity theft is rampant there, I prefer to keep up with my real-life friends there than call them. I've even reconnected with people I knew 30-35 years ago and haven't seen since I moved to Los Angeles from Chicago 21 years ago or longer. As for Twitter, I haven't used it since I worked at TMZ; we used to use it to communicate with photojournalists in the field.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back a couple of years ago I asked if Moebius was going to do a 350 scale 8 window Seaview and Dave, I think it was him, responded with a 'maybe sometime in the future' response.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I feel that you believe that Moebius Models should come out with a 1/350
model of the Seaview,you should start an online petition to Moebius Models
about it.Make a great noise about it and get those who are interested in it.

If you really believe in this idea,you don't just give up on it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> WOI...when describing you, has anyone ever used the word "asshole?" Or perhaps "douchebag?"
> 
> SUNGOD, they pay more attention to Starship Modeler, especially since the moderators here
> have all jumped ship. I don't even know why *I* come here, either, since I spend most of my day on Facebook and so do most of the pros from this page, like Mark Myers and Brad Hair. Besides, unlike some people (and I use the term loosely) who are scared of FB because they've been fearmongered into believing identity theft is rampant there, I prefer to keep up with my real-life friends there than call them. I've even reconnected with people I knew 30-35 years ago and haven't seen since I moved to Los Angeles from Chicago 21 years ago or longer. As for Twitter, I haven't used it since I worked at TMZ; we used to use it to communicate with photojournalists in the field.




It's not just identity theft. There's been stories coming out recently that's it's basically one big info gathering site for just about everyone and everything. I'm not saying it doesn't have it's uses but I avoid the site like the plague.

If I want to contact people I'll give em a phone etc. This is a proper modelling site not Facebook.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, 
A 1/350 eight window Seaview would be cool.

And, it certainly seems like a 1/350 Skipjack is in order as well.

But, I REALLY think they should offer the skipjack in 1/144 as well. As that is popular scale for subs.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> It's not just identity theft. There's been stories coming out recently that's it's basically one big info gathering site for just about everyone and everything. I'm not saying it doesn't have it's uses but I avoid the site like the plague.
> 
> If I want to contact people I'll give em a phone etc. This is a proper modelling site not Facebook.


Those stories are what's called "fearmongering," and people have been drinking a Big Gulp size Kool-Aid. Don't believe everything you hear. 

Calling on the phone is SO 1980s. If people want to get hold of me, they can either private message me on Facebook or text me. I don't answer my smartphone for anybody, not even my girlfriend. I can't be bothered to take time out of my day to listen to someone blather and drone on and on about whatever their stream of consciousness guides them to. I'm too busy for that.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Those stories are what's called "fearmongering," and people have been drinking a Big Gulp size Kool-Aid. Don't believe everything you hear.
> 
> Calling on the phone is SO 1980s. If people want to get hold of me, they can either private message me on Facebook or text me. I don't answer my smartphone for anybody, not even my girlfriend. I can't be bothered to take time out of my day to listen to someone blather and drone on and on about whatever their stream of consciousness guides them to. I'm too busy for that.




I don't think they are fearmongering. I'd rather be "1980s" than have all my day to day details stored on a big database somewhere. Maybe FB can be good for business's but I think your every day person should avoid that site like the plague.

I don't own or want a smartphone either.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I quit Facebook several years ago because it became a forum for moment by moment posting of useless personal garbage. I do not care what somebody eats for lunch or how their socks feel. Every surface reaction to lifes trivia is shared and sorry to say, but unless it directly affects my life I really don't care.

If you want privacy then go dark and stay off the grid. Data accumulation occurs everywhere.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The idiotic, 20 year old, ignorant and self centered attitudes of many posters left here are EXACTLY why Moebius no longer considers this a valid place to collect useful marketing data. They are now using a 21st century marketing plan, using Facebook and many other social media outlets to gather relevant customer information and feed back......and they seem to be flourishing, despite being present here. So how are all the model companies doing that some of you have started?!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> The idiotic, 20 year old, ignorant and self centered attitudes of many posters left here are EXACTLY why Moebius no longer considers this a valid place to collect useful marketing data. They are now using a 21st century marketing plan, using Facebook and many other social media outlets to gather relevant customer information and feed back......and they seem to be flourishing, despite being present here. So how are all the model companies doing that some of you have started?!!!



And just who are those with "20 year old, ignorant and self centered attitudes"?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> And just who are those with "20 year old, ignorant and self centered attitudes"?


That is up to the individual to decide, I simply stated the facts.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> I quit Facebook several years ago because it became a forum for moment by moment posting of useless personal garbage....


I call it "mental vomit".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> That is up to the individual to decide, I simply stated the facts.




What facts? Oh I see the people on Facebook are so much more informed, less self centred and less ignorant than those on a proper modelling site.

Everything's just sooooo "20th Century" on here. Hey get with the 21st century folks. If you aren't a Facebook slave you ain't nobody!:tongue:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And I'm thinking maybe this thread needs to be locked up.
Some peoples children


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sorry but weren't we discussing the possibility of Moebius producing a 1/350 Movie Seaview? Talk about getting sidetracked.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> I'm sorry but weren't we discussing the possibility of Moebius producing a 1/350 Movie Seaview? Talk about getting sidetracked.


Not in their plans for the near future base on their recent kit announcement, but they are planning a metal hull Flying Sub with all the bells and whistles, like their metal Jupiter 2!!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> And I'm thinking maybe this thread needs to be locked up.
> Some peoples children


I'm actually surprised that it hasn't been locked. I applaud the patience of the Moderators.

David.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Krel said:


> I'm actually surprised that it hasn't been locked. I applaud the patience of the Moderators.
> 
> David.


That's just it, at this time I don't think we got any.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me the way some people can't wait to see a thread locked just because the temperature raises *slightly* and maybe goes off track for a moment.

Honestly.............I'd hate to see some of your reactions if anything serious happens.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What really annoys me is when some one takes what some one else says and twists it around and exaggerates.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Where did you see this?


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

RSN said:


> Not in their plans for the near future base on their recent kit announcement, but they are planning a metal hull Flying Sub with all the bells and whistles, like their metal Jupiter 2!!


Where did you see this???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Argonaut said:


> Where did you see this???


Right here!

http://culttvman.com/main/moebius-models-news-for-april-2015/

Moebius was handing out this info at Wonder Con a few weeks ago.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

"Pre-finished metal 'model'"? Just call it a die-cast already.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Meh. "Metal", "die-cast", who cares? Moebius will be producing the Batmobile from _Batman vs. Superman_! :woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My socks feel... well, a little bunched up at the toes.
I'll adjust after I finish by bacon and eggs.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RSN said:


> Right here!
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/moebius-models-news-for-april-2015/
> 
> Moebius was handing out this info at Wonder Con a few weeks ago.


In this interview
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc
There is a small Flying Sub in the case behind Frank. It is not the large styrene kit Moebius has produced, it looks more along the lines of the old Aurora kit in size. It is lighted and I think it is the mentioned metal kit but I do not think it was pointed out and discussed.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The video also shows the 'newly retooled' TV Seaview kit re-release for Q2 2015. Let's hope that 'newly retooled' means corrected contours (especially the underside flying sub belly and hatch - corrected from hemispherical to cylindrical).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can I buy just the retooled parts?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> In this interview
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc
> There is a small Flying Sub in the case behind Frank. It is not the large styrene kit Moebius has produced, it looks more along the lines of the old Aurora kit in size. It is lighted and I think it is the mentioned metal kit but I do not think it was pointed out and discussed.


I'll be darned, you are correct:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc&t=1m30s

Placard says "High quality die-cast metal hull"


----------

